# Now the docks are out how do you launch your boat solo?



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I fish by myself a lot and was wondering what you guys do to launch your bass boats all by yourself.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=216136


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

pulling out is the tough part. A pair of hip boots or better yet, a pair of waders will allow you to get the job done in both directions. Each ramp will dictate what you have to do. Hopefully there will be a permanent courtesy dock or a soft beach to the side of the ramp which makes it easier.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> I fish by myself a lot and was wondering what you guys do to launch your bass boats all by yourself.


Depends on the ramp. I haven't found a usable ramp at CC with and area near the ramp to beach the boat that won't tear it up on the boulders next to ramp. I really don't understand that. Wellman's would work great if there was a decent area to park the boat while you deal with the trailer. No biggie I'm done till it warms up in early spring. Boat is winterized and got honey dues to do before the season starts up again.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Carry a piece of carpet with you to lay on the ramp and beach the bow without any damage while you park or get the tow vehicle.
The absolutely easiest way is to have a friend go with you and power load the boat.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Bostonwhaler10 look for the video i this link http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/commu...d.php?t=216136


i found off of youtube


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

How do you lay the carpet on the ramp or bank when you're driving the boat??


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Your not going to damage your boat letting sit rest on the ramp. Just go in slow. If you are so concerned you have to put your waders on to put carpet on the ramp your in love to much with your boat.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Use spot lock with your Minn Kota TM then use your remote control to back it up to the ramp with your main motor trimmed up..  Hop in and go! lol


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Beaching an aluminum boat OK. Different story with fiberglass! Chipping the gelcoat on the keel at the bow will allow water into the laminate and cause blistering at the very least.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Use spot lock with your Minn Kota TM then use your remote control to back it up to the ramp with your main motor trimmed up..  Hop in and go! lol


After you get off your boat, it will start spinning into the ramp and destroy the prop while you load. Also if you try to back it up the Tm will probably be down in the water and hit the bottom due to lakes being at winter pool anyways.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> After you get off your boat, it will start spinning into the ramp and destroy the prop while you load. Also if you try to back it up the Tm will probably be down in the water and hit the bottom due to lakes being at winter pool anyways.


If you have ipilot, you have a remote control. Nothing should spin out of control. You should be able to pull this off at the ramp. There are videos on you tube of solo launch with ipilot. Most involve beaching the nose of the boat though. The backing up part might be tricky. If you put the boat parallel with the ramp it would probably work better. Most ramps still maintain a nice angle which gives you some clearance.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> If you have ipilot, you have a remote control. Nothing should spin out of control. You should be able to pull this off at the ramp. There are videos on you tube of solo launch with ipilot. Most involve beaching the nose of the boat though. The backing up part might be tricky. If you put the boat parallel with the ramp it would probably work better. Most ramps still maintain a nice angle which gives you some clearance.


I do have ipilot. When engaged it stays on an a close vicinity but it will spin in a clock wise motion.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like yours may be defective. Mine doesn't do that either.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Minn Kota iPilot (Part 1) by John Easton - YouTube
> 
> Sounds like yours may be defective. Mine doesn't do that either.


I don't understand your point. He used the remote to guide the boat nor backed the boat up onto the ramp and hit stop lock and the boat stayed in one place. Spot lock is not an anchor it allows the boat to stay in a tight vicinity. If you want to launch like this guy have fun freezing in the winter water, lol.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> If you want to launch like this guy have fun freezing in the winter water, lol.


You buy that big $$ Ranger you're lusting after, & you'll be freezing in the winter water, too!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> You buy that big $$ Ranger you're lusting after, & you'll be freezing in the winter water, too!


Does a $60k boat help you fish better? That boat has rims and everyrthing.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Does a $60k boat help you fish better? That boat has rims and everyrthing.


I spent 10 grand on a bass boat and I catch the same as when I take my kayak out lol. I just suck. But I have fun sucking. No dirty minds now


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Most high end fiberglass bass boats have a keel guard on them. I've seen guys drive their ranger right onto the ramp many times. I just drive my Aluminum boat onto the ramp nice and slow and launch it with a rope tied to the trailer and to the boat. I wear gym shoes and almost never get wet feet and if I do it's on the way out of the water. No big deal. I've done it for years and have never had a leak. I do play the wind . If it's out of the South I use N.pool out of the North I just go across the road and use the Furnas ramp, it has a build up of sand on the ramp.


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

Buy a KeelShield or cheap Hamby's beach bumper, put it on yourself, you will like it - well worth the $200 or less.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

If people are this anal about their boats I figured they should have them winterized, shrink wrapped, the whole nine yards lol.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I wasn't aware that wanting to
Take care of your boat and not chipping the fiberglass or scratching it up
Was being anal. I for one think it's taking care of a investment personally


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a spot next to the ramp at the North Pool ramp where I park my boat.Then put the trailer in and drive the boat onto the trailer,go to the front and clip in and drive away.I do have a smaller aluminum boat which helps.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

it took until the end of the first page before anyone suggested a keel guard. For less than $200 you can install an item that lets you beach on any ramp with zero fear of messing up your boat. I've had one my last two boats and will not have a boat without one. My current one is the Megaware version and it's now 6 years old. It shows VERY little wear. Beaching on the concrete ramp at Tanners Creek was the norm until they put docks in a year or two ago. I've beached her many times on concrete and never an issue. And anyone who can read the instructions can install one. 

Great investment.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I would have one put on my boat a long time ago, but I heard they won't work on aluminum.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Kickinbass91 said:


> I wasn't aware that wanting to
> Take care of your boat and not chipping the fiberglass or scratching it up
> Was being anal. I for one think it's taking care of a investment personally
> 
> ...



I learned a long time ago that some people change boat like shoes and really don't care one way or the other about them and tend to beat them.

Mine is a 1990 been garaged and has a keel guard and is not and garage princess by any means but I do take good care of it. Call me anal if you like but I have 1 more boat to buy and it will be my last but I do expect to get just as many years of service out of it or more.
I do use the ramp some but still prefer not to. I would like a sandy beach area not boulders! Why would you put boulders next to a boat ramp that is in a no wake zone. Somebody can explain that to me.

Now if I have a alum boat I would worry much about either but I still wouldn't like to ramp it either. Sooner or later it will have a hole in it
but I like my glass boat. 

To each his own!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mason52 said:


> I would have one put on my boat a long time ago, but I heard they won't work on aluminum.


They will work. I believe xpress boats lists them as an option when ordering new. And i've seen a triton aluminum with one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

RickH said:


> I do use the ramp some but still prefer not to. I would like a sandy beach area not boulders! Why would you put boulders next to a boat ramp that is in a no wake zone. Somebody can explain that to me.
> 
> I can only assume they put them there to prevent the point from eroding off and taking out the roadway leading to the ramp. Calling that place a no wake zone is comical though. I mean yes it is no wake, but when the boats go flying past just outside of the buoy line and the 2-3 footers roll all the way to the dock and all but throw me out of my little boat and beat it into the docks like hurricane Sandy I just don't get that no wake feeling.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> They will work. I believe xpress boats lists them as an option when ordering new. And i've seen a triton aluminum with one.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I've heard it both ways.... Yes they will and no they won't I just know that it's to late for my boat now I'm one of those (a boat is a tool guys) and I use my tool a lot and I can't see the 200 buck expense now. I do know a guy that I believe still has one, uninstalled...Maybe I'LL ASK HIM TO GIVE IT TO ME AND TRY IT OUT...Ops caplock


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> RickH said:
> 
> 
> > I do use the ramp some but still prefer not to. I would like a sandy beach area not boulders! Why would you put boulders next to a boat ramp that is in a no wake zone. Somebody can explain that to me.
> ...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The first thing I do is winterize my Whaler and put it away for the Winter. I then start using my 14 foot aluminum boat. To launch alone using either boat I attach the bowline to my winch hook then just back the trailer in and let the boat float off the trailer. I pull the trailer up far enough that the bearing buddies are out of the water go back grab the bowline and remove it from the hook and tie up to the dock or with the aluminum boat pull it up on the ramp and tie it off while I park the truck. It's an easy way to launch when fishing alone.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mason52 said:


> I've heard it both ways.... Yes they will and no they won't I just know that it's to late for my boat now I'm one of those (a boat is a tool guys) and I use my tool a lot and I can't see the 200 buck expense now. I do know a guy that I believe still has one, uninstalled...Maybe I'LL ASK HIM TO GIVE IT TO ME AND TRY IT OUT...Ops caplock


I agree with you. People cringe when i bump stumps, or beach my boat. I always tell them "I've never bought anything for it's resale value." I paid for that boat so i could use it. And i intend on getting my money's worth out of it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> I don't understand your point. He used the remote to guide the boat nor backed the boat up onto the ramp and hit stop lock and the boat stayed in one place. Spot lock is not an anchor it allows the boat to stay in a tight vicinity. If you want to launch like this guy have fun freezing in the winter water, lol.


iPilot remote has 100+ft range. Put the boat in, deploy TM from trailer, spot lock it 30 ft from shore, leave remote on shore, park vehicle, come back and use remote to bring boat close. With main motor trimmed all the way up, you should be able to hop into the boat from a decent spot on the shore. I have an aluminum starcraft which is built like a tank. I'm not worried about the hull sitting on shore or making contact with the ramp for a few seconds while I hop into it. Wear hip waders and you wont get your feet wet. Not saying it ain't risky.
Similar to using an Anchor Buddy, just without the anchor 

http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Anchor-Buddy-Anchor-Line&i=33367


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

if your pickup has a backup camera you can launch your boat that way.. if not you can go to pepboys and have one installed, i was at kings ford
looking at trucks i put the truck in reverse and a pic showed on the rear view mirror the camera turned on so i could see backing up


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I use a long rope with a carabiner on one end. I click the carabiner onto the front eyelet and run the rope through the window of the truck... Back down til boat is floating and slam brakes. I let out line allowing boat to float outwhile I pull trailer out of the water. Put truck in park and engage parking brake. Get out and tie the boat off to shore while I park truck. 

Works great for loading too... I run the rope through the winch hole and into truck window and pull the rope while backing into lake once it is snug to front roller I pull up enough to be out of water and finish with winch.

I will say that the guide poles on the trailer are what make loading like this possible. Just be patient and practice. I now have it down to a science and can load or unload this way faster than most people can with a helper... (less than 5 minutes on ramp whether loading or unloading) The helper always screws something up. lol 

Occasionally the dog will hop in the boat while I'm trying to load and makes the boat sit funky so I just push the boat out in the lake until I am at the end of the rope and he will jump in and swim back to shore.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> Carry a piece of carpet with you to lay on the ramp and beach the bow without any damage while you park or get the tow vehicle.
> The absolutely easiest way is to have a friend go with you and power load the boat.


That is genius!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

jlami said:


> I use a long rope with a carabiner on one end. I click the carabiner onto the front eyelet and run the rope through the window of the truck... Back down til boat is floating and slam brakes. I let out line allowing boat to float outwhile I pull trailer out of the water. Put truck in park and engage parking brake. Get out and tie the boat off to shore while I park truck.
> 
> Works great for loading too... I run the rope through the winch hole and into truck window and pull the rope while backing into lake once it is snug to front roller I pull up enough to be out of water and finish with winch.
> 
> ...



sounds like the video i posted


----------



## Sfritr (Aug 9, 2011)

At CC I still use the North Pool ramp. Just to the west of the ramps is a sandy shore where I can beach my glass stratos without worrying about cracking or chipping the gelcoat. (yes i have a keelgaurd) There is a pathway that leads up to the tiedown area. Its a bit of a walk but not bad at all. Still fishing in December and no hard water, I'll gladly walk a bit.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> sounds like the video i posted


I can't get the link to load so I was unaware of the content... Would like to see it though. Alot of people freak out when they see me do this. Have been doing it since I was a kid on the Mississippi... It is much easier on a lake though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

jlami said:


> I can't get the link to load so I was unaware of the content... Would like to see it though. Alot of people freak out when they see me do this. Have been doing it since I was a kid on the Mississippi... It is much easier on a lake though.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How to launch a boat by yourself.a look for a guy with a red chevy silverado on youtube


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

I lakes I also tie a rope to the boat and either truck or trailer and back down the ramp, tap the brakes and let the boat slide off. Then I just put the keel on either the ramp or shore and tie the boat off to shore somewhere. As long as no morons come around and wake the crap out of the area it's fine. I'm in an aluminum boat so this isn't a big deal.

In rivers I back it down, climb over the tongue of the trailer and up on the bow. Then I start up the motor and unload it, find a decent place to tie either with bow on shore or with the boat parallel to shore or ramp. It all depends on the current in the area. Again as long as no one comes by and makes a big wake it doesn't get beat up against the shore too much. The challenge here in the Ohio is those barges. If one passes while your boat is tied up against the shore like this it could do some real damage. Fortunately, they move pretty slow and you can load/unload either after they pass or before.

I have the Minn Kota Terrova and I've considered using the remote control and spot lock features to assist but I just don't really understand how I'd get it either to shore or on the trailer without the motor hitting either the bottom or the trailer. Maybe if you were running a transom mount (if they even make those with the remote control system) it would work but I wouldn't risk it on my bow mount.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

bsmith said:


> I have the Minn Kota Terrova and I've considered using the remote control and spot lock features to assist but I just don't really understand how I'd get it either to shore or on the trailer without the motor hitting either the bottom or the trailer. Maybe if you were running a transom mount (if they even make those with the remote control system) it would work but I wouldn't risk it on my bow mount.


There is no way to get it close enough without hitting bottom with the prop to step into the boat without getting wet. Sure you can put on your waders, wade out and lower the trolling motor when launching, park your truck, come back and look cool using your remote and get it close to shore and wade back out and climb into the boat.

Sounds like more work to me,lol.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Be kinda funny if the batteries in the remote went bad at the wrong moment.....


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> How to launch a boat by yourself.a look for a guy with a red chevy silverado on youtube


I found it, fairly similar except I use a longer rope and run it thru the window of truck and let it out by hand. Then when reloading I am able to pull the boat up by hand as well. The guide poles on the trailer do a great job of keeping everything in line for the bunkers, and because I run the rope though the winch hole on the front of the trailer it keeps the nose dead center for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

